#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  Beamer

## bksound

Beste collega's,

Wat denken jullie van de volgende beamer voor voetbalvertoning op groot scherm. Kan dit in een zwarte podiumtent of zou ik toch maar beter in de tent zelf projecteren om het beste beeld te bekomen?
Er zal ongeveer 3 op 4 meter geprojecteerd worden. Kan dit met een doorkijkscherm of kies ik voor opkijk? 

MITSUBISHI  UD8850U DLP WUXGA

Alvast bedankt voor jullie reacties.

----------


## sjig

Een beamer van 10.000 euro lijkt me voldoende voor de meeste voetbal clubs  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Probeer je vraag nog eens te stellen, want ik snap er niet veel van ...?

----------


## bksound

> Een beamer van 10.000 euro lijkt me voldoende voor de meeste voetbal clubs 
> 
> Probeer je vraag nog eens te stellen, want ik snap er niet veel van ...?




Beste, 

Het is niet voor een voetbalclub maar voor een vertoning van een WK Match op groot scherm (3mx 4m). De match start omstreeks 18u en het zal dus nog behoorlijk klaar zijn. Wij vroegen ons af of dit duidelijk beeld zal opleveren in een gesloten spantent en/of in een zwarte podiumtent (podiumwagen).

Alvast bedankt.

----------


## SPS

> Beste, 
> 
> Het is niet voor een voetbalclub maar voor een vertoning van een WK Match op groot scherm (3mx 4m). De match start omstreeks 18u en het zal dus nog behoorlijk klaar zijn. Wij vroegen ons af of dit duidelijk beeld zal opleveren in een gesloten spantent en/of in een zwarte podiumtent (podiumwagen).
> 
> Alvast bedankt.



Om te beginnen zou ik geen 4:3 verhouding scherm nemen aangezoen het natuurlijk 16:9 uitzendingen zijn.
Een 16:9 of 16:10 scherm is vereist hiervoor.

Ten aanzien van achterprojectie: Houd er rekening mee, dat je dus een aantal meters achter je scherm nodig hebt voor de projectieafstand (ken zo niet de projectieverhouding van de standaard lens ervan).
En daar moet het dus lekker donker zijn. Bij achterprojectie is het -nog meer dan front- van belang dat er zo min mogelijk licht vanaf de projectiezijde op het scherm valt.

Van belang is ook, de richting van het scherm tov de zon om 18-21 uur.
Als de ondergaande zon pal op je scherm valt, ben je gezien met je project!

Je bent wel alle zaken van je project bijeen aan het scharrelen met al je topics.
Mijn advies zou zijn: Huur een professioneel bedrijf in voor deze klus.

----------


## the_pauwels

> Om te beginnen zou ik geen 4:3 verhouding scherm nemen aangezoen het natuurlijk 16:9 uitzendingen zijn.
> Een 16:9 of 16:10 scherm is vereist hiervoor.
> 
> Ten aanzien van achterprojectie: Houd er rekening mee, dat je dus een aantal meters achter je scherm nodig hebt voor de projectieafstand (ken zo niet de projectieverhouding van de standaard lens ervan).
> En daar moet het dus lekker donker zijn. Bij achterprojectie is het -nog meer dan front- van belang dat er zo min mogelijk licht vanaf de projectiezijde op het scherm valt.
> 
> Van belang is ook, de richting van het scherm tov de zon om 18-21 uur.
> Als de ondergaande zon pal op je scherm valt, ben je gezien met je project!
> 
> ...



Ik sluit mij volledig aan bij SPS. Huur een videobedrijf in voor deze klussen, zo kan je via hen leren hoe je het moet aanpakken. Misschien dat je best al eens begint met te kijken in welke kwaliteit/resolutie je alles wilt en welke kabels, signalen deze kwaliteit aankunnen. Zoals SPS ook al zei, het lijkt me enorm stom om een 16/9 beeld te projecteren op met een 4/3 projector. Ofwel verlies je een deel van je beeld wat bij voetbal zeker not done is. Ofwel heb je zwarte nutteloze balken in je projectie..

Bezint eer ge begint zeggen ze wel is. Grenzen verleggen is goed, maar je zou toch met een zekere basis moeten starten.

----------


## daviddewaard

voor overdag met een beamer buiten maak je weinig kans van slagen, beter huur je hiervoor en ledwall in

----------

